# question



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

would the IDLE AIR CONTROL VALVE make my car stall when my MAFS is plugged in, but idle ok when its not?????


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

mrnoname said:


> would the IDLE AIR CONTROL VALVE make my car stall when my MAFS is plugged in, but idle ok when its not?????


good question lol, my 240 is doing the same thing...


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

well if you fix your first let me know what it was, ive been having this problem for over 2 months.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

mrnoname said:


> well if you fix your first let me know what it was, ive been having this problem for over 2 months.


will do but you know what they say - the plumber has the worst pipes.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> will do but you know what they say - the plumber has the worst pipes.



i have never heard of that. and it sounds funny..... :cheers:


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Do the opposite with the IACV and MAF and see what happens.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

jserrano said:


> Do the opposite with the IACV and MAF and see what happens.



wat do you mean?


----------

